# Mangrove Snappers in Pine Island Area



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking for the best two or three places in the Pine Island area to put some kids on mangrove snappers.

Anybody??


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Found plenty along mangrove shorelines of several keys on the west side of Pine Island, towards the north end.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Just got back from a trip down in that area to take my nieces and nephews out fishing. Find a mangrove point like at the mouth of a creek with a good current flow. Sometimes they will be in the current more times they will be in the eddy waiting to ambush their next meal. Use small wire hooks almost what you would use for pan fish. Fresh dead shrimp works just as good as live shrimp. To keep the mangrove snapper interested every so often throw a couple of dead shrimp or other cut up bait over as chum. Good luck!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Nothing better with the kids! Thanks for responding.


----------

